# Around What Time Did Kyocera Manufacture The Contax TVS



## fullrun (Feb 4, 2009)

I am trying to find out when my Contax TVS (first version) was manufactured. The only numbers that I spot on the camera are:

077778

I would even be satisfied knowing approximately when the first TVS version was manufactured.  Thank you beforehand.

Any clues would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is it the film or digital version?


----------



## Battou (Feb 4, 2009)

it's the film version, I gave an approximation on it in another thread by this user


----------

